# cueing



## Shmuel

Aviación Militar, Electrónica.

"...provides the sensors for detecting, *cueing* and identifying the various threats and active countermeasures*."*
 
*¿Cueing, *acá?
GDA.


----------



## Nerevar

Mi intento:

...los sensores para detectar, *señalar* e identificar las diversas amenazas...


To cue también puede significar indicar, y ya al parecer es un sistema de defenza, me parece que esos serían tres pasos lógicos: detectar al objeto, señalar su ubicación e identificar si es enemigo o no.

Espero sea de utilidad 
Saludos.


----------



## alvarezg

Cue es apuntar en el teatro, significa la indicación al actor de cuándo es el momento de hacer una cierta cosa. Por ejemplo, el sonido de una campana puede ser el cue para que cierto personaje se desmaye.  También es la bola blanca de billar, pero bueno, nos vamos alejando del asunto.

Como el sentido de tu texto es electrónico, se puede uno imaginar que una vez detectada una posible amenaza, se le ponga en una cola esperando a que se le indentifique.  En este caso, cue resulta ser un error de ortografía, debiendose escribir queue, palabra francesa de uso común en el inglés de informática, y que quiere decir cola. Cue y queue se pronuncian igual.


----------



## Nerevar

No estoy de acuerdo. Con más tiempo busqué fuentes relacionadas.

http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/military/jhmcs/index.html

"_*Sensors aboard the aircraft **can cue pilots to potential targets*_; conversely, pilots can cue weapons and sensor systems to areas of interest -- aiming radar, air-to-air missiles, infrared sensors, and air-to-ground weapons by pointing their heads at the targets."


http://stinet.dtic.mil/oai/oai?verb=getRecord&metadataPrefix=html&identifier=ADA347534

"In general, most studies support the notion that _*the addition of cueing to assist crewmembers engaged in locating or identifying targets*_ does indeed enhance operator performance."


----------



## 0scar

_cue _y_ queue_ son sinónimos, especialmente cuando significan cola, fila, o hacer cola/formar fila. Son la misma palabra, vienen del francés y del latín _coda _(cola/tail)

_cue _muchas veces es _pìstas/indicios_

En este caso es _indicar_ (can cue pilots...) y _apuntar_ (pilots can cue weapons and sensors)


----------



## El escoces

No estoy de acuerdo con Oscar: _cue_ y _queue_ no son sinónimos en inglés.  Nunca he visto _cue_ para significar cola.


----------



## 0scar

4.a queue or file, as of persons awaiting their turn. _–verb (used with object) _5.to tie into a queue. 


<LI minmax_bound="true">A queue of hair. 
A line of waiting people or vehicles; a queue.






http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cue


----------



## El escoces

Interesting: has _anyone_ ever seen a line of people referred to as a cue?  I can reasonably confidently say that definition does not belong in British English.


----------



## Shmuel

En este caso, estoy de acuerdo con Nerevar y El Escocés, y no estoy de acuerdo contigo, Oscar. Yo no he visto en ninguna parte a _cue_ y _queue_ como sinónimos, (lo que, de por sí, no es ninguna demostración), pero de cualquier modo, en este caso no se trata de colas, alineamientos, etc.
Gracias, Nerevar, por tu aporte y por los enlaces. Pero trajiste el enlace original en Inglés, 

http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/...mcs/index.html

"_*Sensors aboard the aircraft **can cue pilots to potential targets*_; conversely, pilots can cue weapons and sensor systems to areas of interest -- aiming radar, air-to-air missiles, infrared sensors, and air-to-ground weapons by pointing their heads at the targets."

y, ¿cómo traducirías la frase en *bold *al Español?

La intención de la frase es que  " Sensores de a bordo pueden _indicar, dirigir al piloto la dirección de_ blancos potenciales "

GDA.


----------



## Nerevar

Literalmente la idea es "llamar la atención de los pilotos sobre blancos potenciales", que estaría en parte relacionado al caso del _cue_ teatral que mencionaba Alvarezg. Para el texto, lo dejaría como:

"_Los sensores a bordo pueden *indicar/señalar* los blancos potenciales a los pilotos_".

Saludos.


----------



## Shmuel

Gracias!, Nerevar, es lo que pienso usar.


----------

